

Success of Y Combinator startups? - globalrev

Is there a review of all the ycombinator startups somewhere?<p>I think I have seen such data before, at least about how many of them were still businesses out of the total number of funded companies.<p>(Btw is it Firefox or Hacker news that is correcting spelling?)
======
pg
Of 80 we funded prior to the current cycle, 55 are still operating, 6 were
acquired, and 1 merged with another YC-funded startup, meaning 18 have died. I
don't know details of all the live ones' revenues.

There are 22 in the summer cycle, so the total funded is 102, representing
roughly 250 founders.

~~~
dmoney
So if they continue being acquired and dying at the same rate a YC startup has
a 24-28% chance of acquisition (depending whether you count the merged startup
as an acquisition or a death).

~~~
pg
It should be higher, because deaths tend to happen faster than acquisitions.

------
zaveri
Check the following out: <http://rankedindex.com/yc>

[http://sam.bluwiki.com/blog/2007/04/y-combinators-
portfolio....](http://sam.bluwiki.com/blog/2007/04/y-combinators-
portfolio.html)

~~~
pg
Rankedindex would be pretty handy if it sorted numeric columns by their
numeric rather than ascii value. 900 < 8000

------
apgwoz
It's not Hacker News correcting spelling, and Firefox obviously did a poor
job.

What do you mean by "review"? TechCrunch "reviews" many of the YCombinator
funded startups when they first launch, so you could search there. I remember
seeing a large list of the companies and their "status" (e.g. acquired,
funded, etc). However, <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Y_Combinator> is the only
list I can find at the moment which isn't very comprehensive.

~~~
globalrev
Where did I misspell?

Anyway I ment measuring the success. How many are actually making money(I mena
not just having revenue but revenue > expenses).

~~~
Tichy
"Success"

------
wheels
There's a list here: <http://ycombinator.com/faq.html>

